# Neve no Soito (Sabugal) - Novembro 2008



## joaoj (29 Nov 2008 às 10:11)




----------



## joaoj (29 Nov 2008 às 11:12)

Pequeno almoço desta manha...


----------



## iceworld (29 Nov 2008 às 15:28)

Espectaculares fotos!! 
Gostei especialmente da 1ª


----------



## Thomar (29 Nov 2008 às 15:32)

O pessoal anda a esmerar-se nas fotos! 

Tanta neve por aí! Que sortudo! 

Belas fotos, bem elucidativas da grande quantidade de neve que caiu aí!


----------



## joaoj (29 Nov 2008 às 15:35)

Mais uma foto


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2008 às 15:35)

joaoj disse:


>



Muito bonito


----------



## joaoj (29 Nov 2008 às 15:45)

e outra


----------



## joaoj (29 Nov 2008 às 15:48)

outra


----------



## joaoj (29 Nov 2008 às 15:54)

so mais outra, prometo...


----------



## joaoj (29 Nov 2008 às 15:55)

a ultima por hoje


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2008 às 16:04)

Muito lindas as fotos, de primeiro qualidade, e muito originais também


----------



## actioman (30 Nov 2008 às 00:16)

Belas fotos, com uma perspectiva bem diferente do habitual .

Foi só pela manhã ou nevou mais à tarde também?

obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Fil (30 Nov 2008 às 21:12)

Muito bonitas, ainda acumulou bastante!


----------



## Minho (1 Dez 2008 às 17:24)

Muito bem conseguidas as fotos, bem diferentes das habituais 
Obrigado


----------



## MSantos (1 Dez 2008 às 23:59)

Fotos muito bonitas
Gosto muito da árvore nevada


----------



## Santos (2 Dez 2008 às 00:04)

Excelentes registos, fantástico


----------



## Z13 (2 Dez 2008 às 10:30)

Excelentes fotografias

A primeira é um "postal"!  Parabens!



________


----------



## joaoj (2 Dez 2008 às 19:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

video do nevao do dia 29 (nao é nada de especial mas é o que tenho...)


----------

